# My home theatre



## Heath Cunningham

Its finally finish, I could not be happier


----------



## ippo

Beautiful, it looks great! I would love a room your size but will have to settle with wlh10x14.5x8ft. How long did the build take? Are you satisfied with how it performs?
Is there any acoustic measures hidden or will you add that later? 
I have a temp ht now with bare walls and find it a bit harsh and makes me tired after a couple of hours of watching. Guess that it's because of the horrible acoustics in the room...


----------



## Aquarian

Looks neat and Clean ....and AWESOME 

can u share the details of ur AV equipment ?


----------



## JBrax

Great looking room! Very clean look.


----------



## Talley

Looks good.

At those viewing distances I think you could of gone much larger on the screen.


----------



## Blacklightning

Heath Cunningham said:


> Its finally finish, I could not be happier


Awesome Job... Beautiful room.

Enjoy your hard work.


----------



## NBPk402

Looks great... i bet it feels great to be able to finally say it is done, and enjoy some movies. :T:T


----------



## DqMcClain

Never mind the equipment... how did you pull off that fantastic Bat symbol?


----------



## tonyvdb

Fantastic space! love the batlight :T


----------



## Lumen

Quick... to the (bat) ManCave! :R


----------



## Peter Loeser

Nice! I like the Batman theme, and the backlit bat symbol overhead looks awesome. Excellent choice on the Paradigms as well.


----------



## Prof.

Very nicely done..Looks great! :T


----------



## B- one

Great room! Worth the wait I'm sure!


----------



## ewardjr69

Great room!


----------



## Heath Cunningham

ippo said:


> Beautiful, it looks great! I would love a room your size but will have to settle with wlh10x14.5x8ft. How long did the build take? Are you satisfied with how it performs? Is there any acoustic measures hidden or will you add that later? I have a temp ht now with bare walls and find it a bit harsh and makes me tired after a couple of hours of watching. Guess that it's because of the horrible acoustics in the room...


 hey mate, thank you,
The room has sound screen insulation to all walls and ceiling, rubber acoustic clips with a furring Chanel batten, then to layers of sound absorbing plaster board,
The stages front and back have also been filled with insulation with the back having vents on the face and up the back where it meets the wall, there then covered over with carpet but apparently it can work as a bass trap.
I still have some acoustic panels on there way just waiting on the funds ;-)
All in all very happy with how it sounds so far


----------



## Heath Cunningham

DqMcClain said:


> Never mind the equipment... how did you pull off that fantastic Bat symbol?


 hey mate, thanks,
It's laser cut polystyrene with some led strip lights behind it that I purchased on eBay


----------



## Heath Cunningham

Hey guys, sorry forgot to mention equipment,
7.2.4 configuration (.4 not connected yet but have the speakers)
Paradigm signature 6 mains
Paradigm c3 centre
Paradigm adp-590 rears 
Paradigm elite 80 in ceilings (not connected yet, waiting on new receiver) 
Paradigm siesmic 110 sub (to be replaced with sub 1)
Klipchs rear sub
Anthem statement power amp
Yamaha aventage receiver (to be replaced with anthem avm60 when released)
Cambridge 752 blu ray player 
Ps4 & Xbox one for gaming 
Top field set top box for tv viewing 
Optima hd33 projector 
Matrix 120" fixed screen 
Van den hul clear waters speaker cable throughout 
Van den hul sub cables 
Kordz platinum hdmi cable throughout 

I think that covers everything


----------



## Owen Bartley

Very nice clean and modern room. A few nice touches like the columns and the bat signal to make it pop, and you've got a fun AND classy place to watch movies. Well done.


----------



## albe

:5stars: Love it!


----------



## jtl

Looks awesome....great job!


----------



## afterlife2

Nice. What is the round thing by the screen and speakers? Where can I get that bat light?


----------



## Todd Anderson

Great looking room! Beautiful!


----------



## chashint

Great room, great gear.
Well done.


----------



## Savjac

This is an excellent room, I like it a ton.


----------



## Dwight Angus

Great looking HT. Congrats


----------



## kevin360

Your photos reveal plenty of justification for being as happy as you could possibly be. Then again, I wager an itch will develop and you'll scratch it - happens to nearly all of us. They say that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. I'm using that as justification for stealing your Batman symbol. I have the perfect place for one and it will serve an important purpose - thanks for the idea; I hope you don't mind.


----------



## ovillegas

Awesome!!

And that Bat sign... I... must... have...!


----------



## doublejroc

I really REALLY like this room. Very well done!


----------



## Heath Cunningham

Owen Bartley said:


> Very nice clean and modern room. A few nice touches like the columns and the bat signal to make it pop, and you've got a fun AND classy place to watch movies. Well done.


 yeah cheers mate, I appreciate that


----------



## Heath Cunningham

afterlife2 said:


> Nice. What is the round thing by the screen and speakers? Where can I get that bat light?


 it's a paradigm sub small in looks but packs some punch. The bat sign I got off eBay for $100 Aus


----------



## Heath Cunningham

kevin360 said:


> Your photos reveal plenty of justification for being as happy as you could possibly be. Then again, I wager an itch will develop and you'll scratch it - happens to nearly all of us. They say that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. I'm using that as justification for stealing your Batman symbol. I have the perfect place for one and it will serve an important purpose - thanks for the idea; I hope you don't mind.


 hahaha no dramas bud ;-) I got it off eBay for $100 aus


----------



## Heath Cunningham

Well I finally got around to building a centre stand, so in fact my room wasn't finished hahahaha


----------



## B- one

Now you have to paint the stand! Still not done!!?


----------



## Heath Cunningham

B- one said:


> Now you have to paint the stand! Still not done!!dde08


 hahaha true


----------



## kevin360

I've concluded that there is no such thing as 'done', at least not in the absolute sense. There is always something else we can do, or add, or change, or...and the level of obsession necessary to construct a space such as yours almost guarantees that we will succumb to the upgrade bug sooner or later. :yes:


----------



## Heath Cunningham

kevin360 said:


> I've concluded that there is no such thing as 'done', at least not in the absolute sense. There is always something else we can do, or add, or change, or...and the level of obsession necessary to construct a space such as yours almost guarantees that we will succumb to the upgrade bug sooner or later. :yes:


 well the platforms laid anyway Hahahaha,


----------



## tvinstallation

Nice Batman badge with LED back lighting! love it.


----------



## Heath Cunningham

tvinstallation said:


> Nice Batman badge with LED back lighting! love it.


 cheers mate


----------



## drummerboy1962

Nice room Heath, the Color is great and I am also a fan of it being uncluttered.It looks nice and roomy. Great stuff mate.


----------



## Todd Anderson

How did you pull-off the bat symbol?


----------



## afterlife2

Todd Anderson said:


> How did you pull-off the bat symbol?


Here it is. Not the same one, but close: https://www.amazon.com/Paladone-Products-PP2614BMTX-Batman-Eclipse/dp/B00T6TDP76


----------



## Todd Anderson

That's close!


----------



## AU26

Very nice and plenty of space to do whatever you desired.
Masive projector space.
Enjoy it.

Cheers from Australia
Zoran


----------

